# Corsair AX 650



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

Hallo Corsair,

ich hab da mal eine Frage zum Corsair AX 650 Watt, das ja zur AX Serie gehört, und wie das AX 750 und das AX 850 auf der Seasonic X Serie beruht.
Jedenfalls ging ich bisher immer davon aus.
Aber wieso ist das AX 650 dann nicht Semi passiv, wie die beiden anderen Modell auch?
Oder ist da doch ein anderes Platinendesign benutzt worden?

Wäre nett, wenn mich da mal jemand aufklären könnte, denn ich hab mir das 650 Watt Modell bestellt, und ging stark davon aus, dass es auch Semi Passiv ist, ist es aber nicht, wie ich halt lesen musste, die Frage ist, wieso nicht?
Ob 750 oder 650 Watt ist doch nicht die Welt, da kann man doch einfach 100 Watt "weglassen" und das Gerät sonst identisch bauen, also auch Semi passiv.


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ich wüsste nicht das es nicht Semi Passiv ist - das AX650 ist ebenfalls Semi Passiv!

Das Problem das viele haben ist die Auslastung! denn es ist nur Passiv bis 20% Last ca.

Beim AX850 haben die meisten dadurch einen Fanless Windows Betrieb gehabt
Beim AX750 gab es einige da lief der Lüfter ab und an an im Windows
Beim AX650 ist 20% so gering das viele Systeme nicht mehr im passivem Bereich operieren (Der Power Bedarf darüber liegt)

Es ist aber definitiv Semi Passiv!


----------



## CoDfreak (23. Oktober 2011)

Hey..habe mir auch das AX 650 eingebaut,aber bei mir dreht der Lüfter überhaupt nicht an,ich hab da Crysis 2 zb 1h gezockt,und kein lüfter ging an..oder prime und noch so ein testtool(zusammenlaufen lassen)..der lüfter dreht einfach nicht..wenn ich den pc starte dreht er mal ganz kurz an,aber dann nicht mehr..habe angste das ich irgendwas kaputt mache,falls das netzteil nicht richtig geht..gibt es eine möglichkeit das man es provozieren kann das der lüfter angeht??
Bei dem system denke ich mal sollter er schon mal angehen..

Win7
Hd 6970
i7-920
12gb Ram


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> ich wüsste nicht das es nicht Semi Passiv ist - das AX650 ist ebenfalls Semi Passiv!


 
In den Prospekten wird immer nur beim 750 und 850 auf Semi Passivität hingewiesen, beim 650 Watt Modell nicht.
Und bei meinem läuft der Lüfter immer, auch wenn ich die Leistungsaufnahme auf ein Minimum reduziere.


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Oktober 2011)

Es ist definitiv Semipassiv.

CoDfreak - das ist schon Ok - Du bekommst die PSU auch nicht so schnell über 20% Last -> das sind ca. 130W und im Schnitt kann man sagen das es erst ab 160 Watt andreht - Beim Start dreht es kurz an. Ich denke Du bist halt dauerhaft unter oder um diesen Bereich - zudem muss die PSU auch eine gewisse Wärme erreichen - das spielt auch eine Rolle und wenn es Kühl ist kann es auch weiterhin passiv sein.

@Quantenslipstream: Was hast Du an Hardware an der PSU, was für Enegry Settings im Bios sind aktiv und ist OC aktiv wenn ja wie stark?


----------

